# Deep Water Anchoring



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I have been thinking of taking my yak catfishing where i normally take my boat has anyone had any experience anchoring in 50' of water and is there anything i should worry about


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, not having enough anchor rope. 

One thing I've had was that if you are in an area where the water may be ripping and your anchor gets stuck you have a lot to deal with. You will be fighting rope stretch and the current at the same time.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

make sure that you use an anchor line that will not stretch so much (polypropolene) instead of one that does stretch a lot (nylon). the only thing is polypro breaks down in uv so if you are on the water all the time, you may want to replace it in a few years or keep it covered. i would just rig a sea anchor instead. basically anything you can fashion that looks like a parachute and will slow the drift.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I would look out for the big wakes from the big power boats and ships coming up the James.
And the speed demons in the glitter rockets trying to catch up with the bass. Didn't know bass were that fast of a fish to need that fast of a boat.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Im gonna be on the pamunkey river i dont have to worry about boat traffic there appreciate teh help


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thought you going to be in the James River.
Haven't been to the Pamunkey in several years but I remember the outgoing tide being pretty swift.
Was in a Jon Boat with motor.
Probably would take some pretty serious power strokes in a yak going against it.
Think I would fish with the tide there in a yak.
Is that ramp open now there of off Rt 606 I think it was?
Forgot the name of the place.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Williams landing is still open its 5 minuted from my house but i mostly use a couple of private ramps on the river im probably just gonna play the tides so im only paddling with the tide and im just gonna tie up to a buddies boat so i dont have to worry about anchoring


----------



## SpotYacht (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a vet of anchoring the Pamunkey for cats and croakers. You just need a lot of line. We used to take the tandem Wilderness System Paradise and have 2 of us fishing. There's a 60 ft hole right in the bend just east of Sweet Hall. The only problem is when it gets over 15 winds, but if you are near a marsh it cuts it down. We don't do the tandem much anymore since we got the boat though.

Heath told me you got a citation a little while ago.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Ive caught two citation bass in the past week did brian tell you about the catfish i caught in fron off paul's house last summer


----------



## SpotYacht (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't hear about the cats. He did say you got a bass on weight. Thats a feat right there.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I caught a 65 there last summer went to day with anders and we cught one about 25 thats it


----------

